# Physiotherapy concerns



## pennyforem

Hi, I've been told that my physiotherapy must be done totally naked. The work is to be done on my leg with investigation on my spine. I thought that a bra top and lycra type shorts/pants would be perfectly adequate but apparently not. I am to do everything naked. I am not comfortable with this and would not be able to relax. How can I explain my worries without being called a prude again


----------



## Bevdeforges

Find another physiotherapist? Seriously, although the Germans are quite a bit more cavalier about nudity in general, if you're not comfortable, you should find a different Therapeut - one who can at least explain the need (if there is one) to be fully unclothed to your satisfaction, and who does not call you a prude.


----------



## Harry Moles

That would be very convenient for anyone sunbathing in the park prior to an appointment, they wouldn't need to get dressed before entering the office. Germans...


----------



## pennyforem

We had trouble finding one that accepted normal health insurance. The others were private or cash. However I will first explain my concerns again and if they can not accept this I need to move on. They told me I needed to be free of clothing for full movement. I am fully aware of the attitude towards nudity in treatment and sadly privacy during treatments.


----------



## *Sunshine*

pennyforem said:


> They told me I needed to be free of clothing for full movement. I am fully aware of the attitude towards nudity in treatment and sadly privacy during treatments.


Is it possible that you misunderstood what they told you? I can understand them wanting you to remove your clothes (outerwear), however, I can't see why you'd be required to remove your underwear. 

I've had physio on my back, shoulders, and occasionally hip. Usually I had to remove my top, however, I generally was able to keep my bra on. If the physiotherapist had to work on an area under my bra, she'd ask me to open the back (I'd be laying on my stomach). I'd occasionally need to push the waist of my skirt down for her to work on my hip, but I've never had to take off my underwear.


----------



## pennyforem

*Sunshine* said:


> Is it possible that you misunderstood what they told you? I can understand them wanting you to remove your clothes (outerwear), however, I can't see why you'd be required to remove your underwear.
> 
> I've had physio on my back, shoulders, and occasionally hip. Usually I had to remove my top, however, I generally was able to keep my bra on. If the physiotherapist had to work on an area under my bra, she'd ask me to open the back (I'd be laying on my stomach). I'd occasionally need to push the waist of my skirt down for her to work on my hip, but I've never had to take off my underwear.


Last time I had work on a broken arm and I had to remove everything from waist up. As it happens the therapist then did more harm than good and I ended up in the emergency room.
I talked with this physio yesterday and she agreed that I could just strip to my underwear removing my pants if needed to work on my lower spine. I don't think that this is necessary either. I didn't feel comfortable in the situation but physio places are hard to come by.


----------

